# Best light for the Kindle DX



## Wilker (Oct 17, 2010)

I am having a ton of trouble finding a good book light for my Kindle DX. It seems most of the booklights are designed to only illuminate a 6" screen, not the 10". 

I thought the luminator by M-Edge might do the trick, but the jacket I have for my Kindle is the magnetic Amazon one, so that eliminates using one that slips in behind the device. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

I just wrote a post here on a thread called "help looking for a light for my kindle dx" just a few days ago. The  Beam N Read LED 3 lights up the entire DX screen including in landscape mode. The light is coming from in front rather than from the top or side.


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

The MightyBright Triple LED Book Light is the only light that has worked with my DXG. You can see it at mightybright.com and be sure to get the AC adapter with it as it will save you a lot in batteries. It provides more than ample lighting for the entire DX screen and is very steady.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

> I am having a ton of trouble finding a good book light for my Kindle DX. It seems most of the booklights are designed to only illuminate a 6" screen, not the 10".
> 
> I thought the luminator by M-Edge might do the trick, but the jacket I have for my Kindle is the magnetic Amazon one, so that eliminates using one that slips in behind the device.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I found this light at Target in the section with the regular books:

http://www.capstoneindustries.com/ebook%E2%80%A2lite.aspx

It has three led bulbs and uses two AAA batteries.
I just got my DX today and tried it out and it does a great job of lighting up the entire screen.
Best part is that it was only $9.99. 
Oh and they have black available too...that is what I chose.

Connie


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought one of those target lights and am taking it back.  It lights about as good as the kindle lighted cover, but not good enough for someone with vision problems.  The bottom of the screen is still pretty dark.  Plus it is difficult to get the clip out, remember I was looking for a gift for someone elderly.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

KindleChickie - For your gift for the elderly person with vision problems, take a look at the Beam N Read LED 6 Deluxe Hands Free light. This is extra bright with 6 LEDs and gives twice the light compared to the 3 LED model and tends to be preferred by those with not so young eyes. Note that the included magnifier accessory is not a low vision aid. AC and DC adapters are available for both models but alkaline AA batteries last so long (48 hours in the LED 6, 120 hours in the LED 3), I'm surprised people even use them. Disclosures: I work for the company that makes them. Links to Amazon includes Kindle Board's Amazon Affiliate ID.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I posted before about this I have a belkin and it works great


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Tripletdad.  I will order one of those.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I bought one of those target lights and am taking it back. It lights about as good as the kindle lighted cover, but not good enough for someone with vision problems. The bottom of the screen is still pretty dark. Plus it is difficult to get the clip out, remember I was looking for a gift for someone elderly.


This works for me but I don't have vision problems. 
Sorry it didn't work for you.
Hopefully you can find something more suitable for your gift.

Connie


----------



## Wilker (Oct 17, 2010)

The concept of the Beam N Read sounds good, but does it create a glare or hotspot on the Kindle screen? Even though I am young, I also have bad vision and required good lighting to read without getting a headache.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

TheStand, if it were just for me I would have loved the Target light.  I loved how it fit the DX, it didnt pinch, but slid on and felt secure.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

did you check the belkin out? it covers the page and allows you to move it where you want


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> TheStand, if it were just for me I would have loved the Target light. I loved how it fit the DX, it didnt pinch, but slid on and felt secure.


KindleChickie (CUTE name!)

It does fit nicely. And it's very sleek looking too!

Really do hope that you can find something that will work for your elderly person.

Connie


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

Wilker said:


> The concept of the Beam N Read sounds good, but does it create a glare or hotspot on the Kindle screen? Even though I am young, I also have bad vision and required good lighting to read without getting a headache.


Wilker:
I read my K3 every night using a Beam N Read LED 3 as the 3 LED model has enough light for me. I have no problem with glare, hotspots, or dark patches. But since I have an obvious bias, here's what some independent product reviewers say: Editor/Publisher of Kindleworld.blogspot.com, "My new favorite light for the Kindle"; Executive Editor of Gadling.com, "the best Amazon Kindle reading light"; Product Reviewer at GearDiary.com, "I found the BNR was actually perfect for reading in the dark on my Kindle", and Editor/Publisher of the-ebook-reader.com, "Once you start reading you forget that it's there."


----------

